# (NSFW) What should I draw next?



## anaughtymouse (Jul 10, 2013)

Hi I'm just starting to create some furry artwork and I am looking for advice on what you've noticed tends to sell well.  My goal is to draw things that are, well, naughty.  And by naughty I mean somewhat pornographic.  

It takes me a bit of time to make each drawing so would rather not invest it in something no one wants to buy.  Also any overall critiques on my style are appreciated.  Here's a link to my deviant art profile (yes I know there are just 2 things in there right now, just started drawing furry stuff literally yesterday). http://anaughtymouse.deviantart.com/ (NSFW)

I don't want to draw anything that looks overly young but other than that I am pretty easy going.


----------



## FireFeathers (Jul 10, 2013)

You should just draw what you like to draw, instead of specifically pandering to the widest pornographic audience possible.  If you're experiencing money issues, it may be best to get a regular job.


----------



## anaughtymouse (Jul 11, 2013)

FireFeathers said:


> You should just draw what you like to draw, instead of specifically pandering to the widest pornographic audience possible.  If you're experiencing money issues, it may be best to get a regular job.



I feel like I should cover each of your points separately.  They are good points and each deserves to be addressed.  

"You should just draw what you like to draw"

I do like drawing furry porn, I don't want you to get the impression that I am not having fun doing it.  It is a fun way to express myself, and less serious than my other work.

"instead of specifically pandering to the widest pornographic audience possible"

I don't think of a small amount of market research as pandering.  If I am going to draw something, polish it up, post it online and try to promote it I would like to know those hours have at least the potential to pay off.  If the suggestions I get are things I really did not want to draw, or felt I could not do justice, I would not draw it.

A lot of what I draw is not commercially viable.  I like drawing it, but I can't sell it.  So it sits in my apartment.  Basically drawing what I like with no consideration for the audience can be a bit like masturbation. It is a lot of fun but it doesn't get me anywhere. 

"If you're experiencing money issues, it may be best to get a regular job."

I've done the day job thing.  It is boring.  I would like to try to find a different way.  Drawing 10 hours a day is a lot less tiring than doing customer service or dealing with a crazy boss for 5 minutes.  If you are saying my artwork is not of a quality that can sell, we'll see, my auctions will either sell or not.  I have other commercial work that does sell.  I don't have huge amounts of money coming in on my artwork but I do OK.  This is my new furry alt because I don't particularly want my regular customers to be potentially put off by this type of work.

If by get a regular job you mean you think my art is not high enough quality to sell, then please feel free to give more detailed feedback.  These are my first attempts at this style of artwork and I certainly don't claim to have mastered it.  I am open to feedback, and have never been one to ignore good advice or ideas.

Thank you for the feedback and taking the time to respond to me.  I appreciate you taking the time.

anaughtymouse


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 11, 2013)

Draw a fox fucking a fox. 
I hear it's all the rave.


----------



## anaughtymouse (Jul 11, 2013)

Well, waffles have never given me bad advice before.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 11, 2013)

A waffle never lies they say.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 11, 2013)

Well biggest turnoff is when people jump in and ask these kinds of questions. It tells me they're not ready for commissions. It tells me they're just wanting money and desperation. Work on your art, draw what you want to draw so you can improve. Worry less about "what kinds of things sell, cuz I'm new to the scene" 

There's enough broke, indecisive furries out there trying to hop on the latest thing. I don't need to waste any money in commissioning those types. I prefer people who know what they're doing and give a shit about their craft, and not what is popular.


----------



## Willow (Jul 11, 2013)

anaughtymouse said:


> I've done the day job thing.  It is boring.


Sorry to break it to you but if you go into the workplace with that sort of attitude then of course it's going to be boring. 
If you just started drawing furry art yesterday, your best option is to just swallow your pride and get a job. It's nothing against you or your art. No one outside of your previous customers know who you are and if you're trying to keep this a secret from them then you've basically cut off any source of support. 



> I would like to try to find a different way.  Drawing 10 hours a day is a lot less tiring than doing customer service or dealing with a crazy boss for 5 minutes.


Personally I would find drawing for 10 hours a day more tiring than dealing with customers for those five minutes. And if you're trying to draw every day or almost every day for that amount of time you're going to burn out really fast. 

If you want variety, draw whatever. Draw different stuff. Draw dudes. Draw fat ladies. Draw more naughty mice. Draw nice mice. Draw a sexy banana. Sex sells but I honestly like artists who don't solely do porn and have a bit of variability thematically. It gets boring after a certain point. At least in my opinion.


----------



## anaughtymouse (Jul 11, 2013)

I feel like this deserves a detailed response.

"Well biggest turnoff is when people jump in and ask these kinds of questions."

I'm not trying to turn you on with my forum questions.  It was a business questions.  I was trying to access your brain not your groin.

"It tells me they're not ready for commissions."

I did not offer to commission you anything.

"It tells me they're just wanting money and desperation."

Yes, absolutely I want my artwork to sell.  I am a commercial artist.  This is what I do.  Am I desperate?  Not really.  I am treating this like any new product line or service I would try out. I thought drawing some furry porn would be fun.  And it is.  This is an experiment for me, if it makes money all the better.

"Work on your art, draw what you want to draw so you can improve."

If you don't like my art, fine.   I don't think I've ever done anything that 100% of the people viewing it liked it.  I am open to constructive criticism. However, I spend hours each day drawing and honing my techniques.  Just draw more isn't really feedback.  The reason you see such a small portfolio on this alt account is that it is an alt account.  I'm not gonna risk losing clients who might not want to be associated with an artist doing porn.

" Worry less about "what kinds of things sell, cuz I'm new to the scene""

Eh, why spend the time putting something online if there isn't interest in it?  I have artwork that I've made that lacks any commercial way to sell it, so I don't bother.  My apartment is very pretty because of it.

"There's enough broke, indecisive furries out there trying to hop on the latest thing."

I am not broke.  But lets assume I was... Are you saying my artwork would have less value if I had less money?  Judge my art on its merits or just move on.  Too many people treat artwork as a brand name business.  I have to have this designer or that artist's work b/c their name has value.  I hate that side of the business.  If you are that kind of buyer stay away from me.  Go collect from someone else.

"I don't need to waste any money in commissioning those types. "  

I don't commission for you.  Done.  The amount of effort and time it takes me to do proper commissions would have me charging far more than you would like to spend.

"I prefer people who know what they're doing and give a shit about their craft, and not what is popular."

First of all, I have years of experience as an artist.  I have been in galleries and have sold internationally.  I have sold on to individuals in person, online, internationally.  I have sold to businesses.  I have done everything from graphic design to decorating cookies.  I specialize in colored pencil work.  How dare you suggest I don't care about my work?  This has been my life and I am good at what I do.  How dare you suggest for a moment that I lack passion?  You don't know me, certainly not well enough off of 1 forum post to make that kind of judgement.


----------



## anaughtymouse (Jul 11, 2013)

Haven't burnt out yet!  Honestly if you are switching between colored pencil work, graphic  design, a little bit of store/web design and management, looking for new clients, and everything else 10 hours goes by  quick.    What you say makes sense to me.  Just keep changing it up.  I can do that.  Done.  

And you are right, trying to build up a new client base from scratch will be a challenge.  I think it could be fun.  It'll either work or not, right?  Worst case scenario I have a bunch of pictures I have to hide every time the in-laws come to visit.  I just want to do something different.  

Thank you, thank you thank you for your feedback.  It was constructive and useful.  Trying to reach out to a new community is tricky.  People seem really touchy about the idea that artists sell things for money.

Anyways, thank you again,

-anaughtymouse


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 11, 2013)

Frankly, your art needs plenty of work before you could hope to compete with other artists out there.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 11, 2013)

I expect only highest quality fox on fox porn. 

*DELIVER.*


----------



## anaughtymouse (Jul 11, 2013)

The sketch is done, maybe 2 days or so before I can ink and scan it, I've got some other deadlines I gotta hit tomorrow.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 11, 2013)

anaughtymouse said:


> I feel like this deserves a detailed response.
> 
> 
> I'm not trying to turn you on with my forum questions.  It was a business questions.  I was trying to access your brain not your groin.
> ...



Yeah don't come off like a jackass. Your groin comment is unnecessary and utterly retarded. 
Your post was about selling artwork. That means you want someone to buy your work. 

You do lack passion. If you actually had passion, you do instead of ask. I see 2 very mediocre works in your gallery and somehow you're giving me this BS story about how you know how to work as an artist. Sold internationally is bs, it means little. Anyone can sell shit on ebay, get a contact online and get a paypal for a scanned piece.

So where's all this other incredible work that shows skill because that's what people want to see. I see two pieces poor coloring bad anatomy. Your bunny girl has two different sized breasts, the nipple placement is wrong. The wrist looks broken, I'm not sure what happened to the arm, but she's got some serious chicken wings going on, and backs on females do not work that way. And don't give me the "because I just started furry" excuse. (And strangely that image looks very familiar). 

The pic with the mouse girl, she's got chesticles going on. The breasts again are in the wrong area. The snake is...like oragami, the form of it is very wrong. You got two lines going through it on the bottom and it looks like "buttcheeks" considering snakes don't have these it's very strange.

On a technical standpoint you have no line economy - where you're messing up it's obvious as you keep adding in thicker lines in areas to cover up the mistakes. 

Spend 10 hours on actually practicing, drawing from life and improving your skills if you think your day job sucks. You can stop the inflated "artistic profession" story because the quality of work - not buying it and you're just inflating it like you actually have experience - and damn well do not.

*http://www.cecilebairdart.com/gallery/15909/Colored+Pencil/* <--- That is mastering colored pencil







So is this - http://www.guhsdaz.org/UserFiles/Servers/Server_754536/Image/Jessica Docs/Dahlstedt_Fatima_web.jpg

http://www.guhsdaz.org/cms/One.aspx?portalId=754623&pageId=16830212


----------



## anaughtymouse (Jul 11, 2013)

Yeah, sorry about that.  Took your previous reply somewhat personally.

This is feedback I can work with.  I understand where you are coming from as those are the only pieces I'm willing to put out right now for you to judge.  Doing something with a lot more time involved is riskier as I am less likely make money on my time versus working on my main portfolio.  

Thank you for some specifics.  I appreciate it.  You have a good eye.  Probably 2 of them.

Thanks,

anaughtymouse


----------



## anaughtymouse (Jul 11, 2013)

And yeah, I'm not on that level on colored pencil on my main either.  That sort of stuff takes your whole life.  Working towards it but many years yet I am sure.  There are always new techniques to learn.  And so much burnishing...


----------



## anaughtymouse (Jul 14, 2013)

(NSFW) http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11085535/

Here is a fox fucking a fox.  Sadly I only captured a portion of the rave, I will attempt for all of the rave at some later time.

--A Huge amount of edit:

A serious thank you to Tossu-sama on the heads up that I had crossed the line on DeviantArt submission guidelines.
\


----------



## Ushujaa (Jul 14, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> I expect only highest quality fox on fox porn.
> 
> *DELIVER.*



I literally want to use this in my signature. Lol that and the comment you made earlier that it's all the rave


----------



## Tossu-sama (Jul 14, 2013)

It's only a matter of time before someone finds you dA gallery, gets all butthurt and reports you because dA doesn't allow that graphic sexual imagery.

Just a little heads up.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 14, 2013)

Come on FA that allows adult art and furry art and ask for advice.
Post porn on DA

yeah that makes sense.


----------



## anaughtymouse (Jul 14, 2013)

Ah neat!  Did not realize I could do that.  I haven't had much of a chance to play around with this website so I was going with what I knew, the comment in this thread is about the first thing I did on the site besides read the rules and set up an account.  I really like DeviantArt's interface but if I won't be able to use it for all of my pics might have to migrate over this way.

I threw my pic over onto furbid for right this moment even though no auction on it.  After I get some things done this morning I will see if I can get a few minutes to migrate my pics over.  For now I am off to get me some pancakes.


----------



## anaughtymouse (Jul 15, 2013)

Originally put this in an edit like a fool and then realized no one was going to notice b/c it was in the middle of the thread.

This thread took a really negative tone, and I want to take a moment and acknowledge that.

Firefeathers, Gibby, Willow:  I found all of your feedback to be honest  and straightforward, and I appreciate it.  The pics I submitted  certainly are not the pinnacle of furry artwork and I think it takes  courage to say "You know, this isn't that good."  So I think I thanked  most of you on individual replies on this thread but I figured I might  as well thank you all again.  Especially Willow, some of what I said was  flat out silly and you called me out on it in a nice way.

Falaffel, you rock.  You were upbeat and made an effort to create a positive atmosphere and thank you.

Arshes Nei, I kinda exploded at you on your earlier comments.  I don't  know if your goal was to attack me as a person but that is how I took  it.  Your later criticism of my first two pieces was fair.  I think if  you don't care for someone's work you should just start off with that.   Because the whole "You lack passion" thing came off as just biting my  head off for asking a question.  In context of "These pieces of art  don't show passion." I would have taken your criticism and just moved  on.

And you were right in that it isn't fair to claim some huge portfolio  but never show it as a way to try to get respect.  But honestly that was  not the goal.  I never claimed to be some huge success in the art  world.  I've never struck it that big  I was not trying to trade off on  whatever value having done some commercial work would have.  I don't  think anyone would look at the post and say "Well, they've done both  graphic design and cookie decorating so throw money at them."  I was  just trying to make you understand exactly why what you said was so  hurtful.  You took something that I have put a lot of my life into and  told me I didn't care about it.

Anyways, sorry for snapping at you.  It is too easy to read too far into what someone has posted, and maybe I took things personally that weren't meant to be personal.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 15, 2013)

Post more art, stop multiposting. We get it but too many posts with no work is not helpful. Post more art and move on.


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 15, 2013)

anaughtymouse said:


> I threw my pic over onto furbid for right this moment even though no auction on it.



What?


----------



## FireFeathers (Jul 19, 2013)

Willow said:


> Personally I would find drawing for 10 hours a day more tiring than dealing with customers for those five minutes. And if you're trying to draw every day or almost every day for that amount of time you're going to burn out really fast.



I was gonna say, painting ten hours a day, every day, is like taking a hard test for 10 hours. Draining as hell. 




> If by get a regular job you mean you think my art is not high enough quality to sell, then please feel free to give more detailed feedback.




Certainly. I think what sets me off most is that your style reminds me a lot of Precious Moments Figurines. http://micsmarket.com/images/precious%20moments%20dog.jpg  or something along those lines.  Except instead of soulfully staring at the viewer, they're boinking each other.  And it sorta creeps me out.  Or it's a loony-tunes esque style or... I dunno, it reminds me of childhood.   If I was on acid. As for what doesn't work ( I won't use 'turn off) , it's just mostly...boring, best to say. They're in a sort of featureless void, just sorta there...just sorta...doing stuff.  you encapsulated 'stuff' as a theme quite well.  but if you want to compete with others, as even the porny folk like to see some variety , you have to be distinguished in some way.  Or you and your art'll just be sucked into the generic values of "stuff" too. 

Also keep drawing totally is viable advice.  Fill up sketchbooks. Fill up a SHITLOAD of sketchbooks. Try to learn, expand your knowledge, expand what you draw, draw everything. Do I think you're ready to sell commissions, no. Could you sell stuff? Well... yeah, but I used to sell lemonade at a garage sale but i was nowhere near being a registered lemonade-ist.  Generally when people come here with "I NEED MONEY, TELL ME WHAT MAKE MONEY NOW", the best option is 'Well....get a job. That's the quickest way to money"


----------

